# Windows 8 No Internet Access



## Marinakoko17 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had Windows 8 for weeks now. There had been no problems regarding it, even when I only upgraded it.

Today, I installed SD Gundam Capsule Fighter (KR server). I tested it, it was fine. Then when I wanted to open Microsoft Office Excel because I had to do something, it suddenly stopped working without me doing anything else. It just happened like that.

I had to restart my computer, thinking it could fix the problem of my MSO. But when I got back, suddenly, there was no internet connection, but I could open my MS Excel properly and managed to do what I wanted to do in Excel.

I checked my Network and Sharing Center, and this is what greeted me:
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll205/Marinakoko17/SDFWER.png

I couldn't troubleshoot because the Diagnotic-something-Policy was disabled. When I checked it in the Services, it was in Automatic.
I also forgot to setup a System Restore point so it was too late to make one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When ever you install new hardware, software, or a driver, Windows automatically creates a* System Restore* point. So, try that first. 
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc.* right click the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* is there any devices with yellow flags? 
What is the make an model # of your computer/motherboard? On an internet computer Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers* site and type in your make and model # and download the *Chipset *and* Network Adapte*r and any other drivers required in the *Device Manager* for you model. Save it to a USB Flash Drive and install it on the troubled computer.


----------



## Marinakoko17 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've tried System Restore, but it seems that I haven't set up any restore point prior installing.

I've checked the Device Manager, but the only one with a yellow flag is the Hamachi Network Interface, which I might think it's not relevant to my problem.
I've also tried installing the LAN Driver, but didn't seem to work wonders and I already have all the drivers needed for my computer.

I don't know if this is relevant or not, but I can't activate my Windows Firewall (even manually) and gives me an error (will try to update with a screen later)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into* Setup *(Bios) go to *Peripherals*, look for* LAN* or *Network Adapter* if it is disabled, *Enable* it. Boot into Windows normally and it should return the adapter. In the *Device Manager *under *Network Adapters*, what is listed there? You can also right click the *Hamachi *adapter and* Uninstall* it.


----------



## Marinakoko17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope, it's still the same.

If this is relevant, here's a little bit of my log during the day my OS lost its internet connection.

>Installed SD Gundam Capsule Fighter
>Tested and works
>Restarts computer due to MSO13 not working
>Local Area Connection - Limited
>Restarted and Shut Down the computer for a few times, still the same
>Already did a Check Disk, no problems encountered
>Scanned my computer, with Avira, no virus detected.
>Windows Defender detected a HackTool:Win32/Keygen, I removed it using the program, but didn't solve the problem that way.
>Restarted and went to the other OS, Windows 7, internet working wonders

Just like in the last step, I'm currently typing this in my other OS in the same computer as where I installed Windows 8.


----------



## JDAVIS8301 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ive got almost the exact same issue. Win7 works fine Win8 says limited acesss. Mine started lastnight, it was working fine earlier. Ill post my solution if i find it first


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Enable the Hidden Administrator account, log out of the account your in and log in as Admin. If that work then This is caused by a virus. Due to forum rules, we cannot comment or assist on virus removal. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things in Safe Mode and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## Marinakoko17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmm, while it may have took me a little while to get to Admin account (since it's the first time), it still didn't work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> This is caused by a virus. Due to forum rules, we cannot comment or assist on virus removal. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things in Safe Mode and post in that section of the forum


----------



## Marinakoko17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help, though. I finally fixed my Limited problem by Refreshing my PC.

Now, I have ran to another problem, and it's now related to Windows Activation.

I don't know when it happened, since I was taking a bath. But after, I saw this "Activate Windows" note at the lower right of my computer. I didn't do anything else but restore all of the programs that have been uninstalled due to Refreshing. I doubt this is caused by a virus though.
Does refreshing PC in any way affects the activation? Since it happened hours after I refreshed, but it doesn't look like the problem here.

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll205/Marinakoko17/asgnioasgh.png


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

By_ refreshing,_ you mean _restoring _your computer to Factory Defaults? If so, Windows needs to be activated again. This can be done on the internet, if that doesn't work, then by phone.


----------

